# Laying with back legs to the side



## Sabrina Henneman (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi! I know that laying “splooting” with legs straight out behind is common for dogs, but what about back legs out to the side? Is that a hip problem? Addie is almost 6 months old and very floofy so it may be hard to see her legs, but I’ve included a picture. The dark brown splotches are the undersides of her feet (the tops of her feet and legs are white haired). Is there a “side sploot?”Thanks from this newbie dog parent!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Sabrina Henneman said:


> Hi! I know that laying “splooting” with legs straight out behind is common for dogs, but what about back legs out to the side? Is that a hip problem? Addie is almost 6 months old and very floofy so it may be hard to see her legs, but I’ve included a picture. The dark brown splotches are the undersides of her feet (the tops of her feet and legs are white haired). Is there a “side sploot?”Thanks from this newbie dog parent!
> View attachment 175826


Our puppy does both frequently, and our older dog more frequently has them straight back but still has them sideways from time to time… i always figure it’s a sign that his hips are feeling good that he’s comfortable moving them around like that, but others might have another take!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cutie! 

I always just called that Frog Legs.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Sheri said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> I always called that Frog Legs.


Us too!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Sheri said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> I always just called that Frog Legs.


Yep - here it's "frog dog". It's the only way that Perry "sploots" - I don't think I've ever seen him with his legs straight back.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's called the Frog position. There is also a Superman position.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think they are just flexible little dogs who do a lot of “yoga”.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your little puppy is so cute Sabrina!  Scout usually holds his legs straight out. I never thought about it, but he did have ACL surgeries. Truffles has very short legs and always does the frog position. 😊


----------



## Sabrina Henneman (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone! She used to only do Superman, but she's now doing the Frog. 🙂 It seems strange she can lay that way but I guess when she's on her back her legs flop that way too, now that I think about it.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

My kids will be so happy to hear Sundance does the “superman” position! She is so cute looking out the window like that! She must be really happy, doing her “job,” checking out what’s going on outside, and relaxing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW, since you originally posted this, I’ve been noticing all the times Ducky does this too. He does it frequently! LOL!


----------



## Sabrina Henneman (Sep 23, 2020)

krandall said:


> BTW, since you originally posted this, I’ve been noticing all the times Ducky does this too. He does it frequently! LOL!
> View attachment 175885


Ducky’s coloring is so beautiful! 💕


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sabrina Henneman said:


> Ducky’s coloring is so beautiful! 💕


Thank you! He was a surprise!


----------

